# (Solved) Barbie Team Gymnastics - CPU not supported



## ??'sneedhlp (Feb 3, 2003)

I have received the Barbie Team Gymnastics game and I feel sort of like, duh, can't figure out this problem. After I have successfully installed progam, I get into the game and select my gymnasts to perform and them this message appears: CPU not Supported then it goes to a runtime error message, then exits out entirely on its own.

I looked through the tech support website for this product and it states that it is incompatible with Pentium 4 processors which I have, but then before exiting out it gives me another option that will fix the problem. It says I need to download patches/updates from its website, I found no download patches in their website. Is anyone familiar with this product or message. Or do you know where I can find the download? Please help, I have been at this all day. Thank you.


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Try THIS

It links directly to the patch. (hopefully)
Says to download the patch and double-click it to resolve the error.

I found it here:
http://www.gzkidzone.com/gamesell/p19236.asp


----------



## ??'sneedhlp (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks so much it seems to work. This is a great site, glad I found it. ~k


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

You're very welcome, glad it's working...

(...and welcome to TSG!)


----------



## Jer84 (Oct 23, 2006)

I want to ask "??'sneedhlp - Junior Member " if the patch they got at http://www.gzkidzone.com/gamesell/p19236.asp , for "Barbie Team Gymnastics" actually worked?

The link and the web page is still active but the patch is not there anymore. 
There is a section on the web page labled "patch" but the link to the patch is on longer there.

So before I continue looling for a patch that I don't know the name of, I'd really like to know if it works!

Also, if they still had the patch is there some way I could get it, maybe indirectly thru Tech Support Guy?

Please respond.


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Jer84, you're right, that posted link doesn't seem to work anymore, but I guess ??'sneedhlp got it before it went away.

So try this alternate site:

http://downloads.gamezone.com/demos/d8985.htm

(and welcome to TSG yourself  )


----------



## Jer84 (Oct 23, 2006)

RT said:


> Jer84, you're right, that posted link doesn't seem to work anymore, but I guess ??'sneedhlp got it before it went away.
> 
> So try this alternate site:
> 
> ...


RT,
Thank you so much for your time and efforts. Due to your help I was able to find and down a patch that DID fix the problem. The name of the patch is BarbieTeamGymnasticsUpdate.exe 
Thank you RT very much,
Jer84


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

You're most welcome!
Glad it's working for you!


----------



## yuri titov (May 1, 2007)

hi, i just bought this game but the same problem i've read from the others appeared and i've done all you said with the patch but after that a little window appears saying that there no anything that the patch could find so i don't know what else to do with that could you help me please


----------

